# Custom bootanimation.zip folder



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Is anyone creating their own boot animations for the gnex? Im running winners CM10 kang and moving my bootanimation.zip to system/media but it will not show the animation. Does CM10 not allow custom bootanimations or am I missing something here?

EDIT: Sorry wrong forum, not sure what happened there. Mods please move


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe you also have a bootanimation zip in /data/local? I believe that one takes precedence over /system/media if present.


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> Maybe you also have a bootanimation zip in /data/local? I believe that one takes precedence over /system/media if present.


Nope its blank. Even tried moving it to data/local and still nothing on reboot


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

It should work in either folder. I does pull from /data/local first. Maybe your .zip file is not compatible?
Try this one: https://www.box.com/s/47550d7b4dba046611b3 <-- original glowing X animation.
see if it works.


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> It should work in either folder. I does pull from /data/local first. Maybe your .zip file is not compatible?
> Try this one: https://www.box.com/...d7b4dba046611b3 <-- original glowing X animation.
> see if it works.


Doesn't work in either data/local or system/media I honestly have no clue whats going on unless its a problem in winners CM10 kang. I can install an animation from romtoolbox and it plays fine. I dont see anything different in root browser. Ive got to be missing something


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm running winner's CM10 latest with that custom bootani in /data/local. Runs fine. You might need to reflash or something.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you still seeing the default animation, or no animation at all? If you're seeing the one that comes with the rom it sounds like your file isn't copying over the old one. Try deleting that one first and then copying yours. Your file explorer might be misreporting a success.

If the old file is gone it won't just materialize out of nowhere to play.


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> Are you still seeing the default animation, or no animation at all? If you're seeing the one that comes with the rom it sounds like your file isn't copying over the old one. Try deleting that one first and then copying yours. Your file explorer might be misreporting a success.
> 
> If the old file is gone it won't just materialize out of nowhere to play.


The old stock CM10 animation no longer plays once removed. Just a small text that reads "android" appears no matter which bootanimation I put in either folder.


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok just downloaded the 7/24 CM10 update, unzipped it, deleted the bootanimation.zip and replaced it with my bootanimation. zip'd it back up and flashed it. I now have my bootanimation. Only problem is it was very glitchy. Guess I need work on my FPS


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Permissions. When using the update.zip its setting permissions recursively for your /system folder. When you just move the zip over, it doesn't do that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you checking that the permissions are correct? Off the top of my head, I think it's rw-r--r--


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Make sure the zip isnt compressed at all


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys chaning the premissions seem to have fixed the issue. Now I can go back to building


----------

